# Reg Park 5x5, anyone tried it?



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

As the title states really, had anyone tried this routine?

45-degree back extension 4x10

Front squat 5x5

Back squat 5x5

Standing barbell shoulder press 5x5

Bench press 5x5

Bent-over barbell row 5x5

Deadlift 5x3

Behind-the-neck press or one-arm dumbbell press 5x5

Barbell curl 5x5

Lying triceps extension 5x8

Standing barbell calf raise 5x25

ive done it 3 times a week for a few weeks now and am really enjoying it, it's time consuming, sweaty and brutally hard. Just wondering what anyone else who's tried it or a similar program thinks and the gains they made. I'm planning on doing it up to Christmas time and evaluating it then.

im struggling with the front squats though!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you complete the Phase 1 and 2 routines prior to starting this one?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks a really good routine.. might look to try it soon

http://trainingdimensions.net/tdArticles/Reg%20Park.pdf


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Did you complete the Phase 1 and 2 routines prior to starting this one?


I did similair stuff. I did stronglifts for 3 months, then I got a bit bored so I added a few more lifts into it. Then I discovered the reg park routine so (in my mind) it made sense for me to start the phase 3. I felt doing his phase 1 would be going backwards a bit


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

couchwarrior said:


> I did similair stuff. I did stronglifts for 3 months, then I got a bit bored so I added a few more lifts into it. Then I discovered the reg park routine so (in my mind) it made sense for me to start the phase 3. I felt doing his phase 1 would be going backwards a bit


Not knocking it, but imo these routines work best with steady progression, and it always leaves less room for progression the higher up the scale you start.

I've been training for over 30 years and if I were to start a Reg Park routine tomorrow it would be this one http://oldschooltrainer.com/reg-parks-beginner-routine/ despite the 'beginner' tag in the title.

At the end of the day the level of the routine revolves around the progression and weights lifted rather than the exercises themselves. They are all good routines. That's why they have stood the test of time. Good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Not knocking it, but imo these routines work best with steady progression, and it always leaves less room for progression the higher up the scale you start.
> 
> I've been training for over 30 years and if I were to start a Reg Park routine tomorrow it would be this one http://oldschooltrainer.com/reg-parks-beginner-routine/ despite the 'beginner' tag in the title.
> 
> At the end of the day the level of the routine revolves around the progression and weights lifted rather than the exercises themselves. They are all good routines. That's why they have stood the test of time. Good luck:thumbup1:


I agree mate, I probably should have started at the beginning but I'm inpatient and I'm into it now so I'll see it through and just try Nd keep provressing.

Cheers pal


----------

